# Tourist and Spouse visa for australia



## kisha (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi All,
Im getting married to Australian citizen in few days. We will file our spouse from India itself but can we also apply tourist visa along with it. I understand spouse visa processing takes time. Its a araange marriage and we want to spend some time together.

Kindly Help


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Kisha:

Please detail what sort of help you are seeking, it is not clear from your post what assistance you are asking for.

I hear Goa is nice 





kisha said:


> Hi All,
> Im getting married to Australian citizen in few days. We will file our spouse from India itself but can we also apply tourist visa along with it. I understand spouse visa processing takes time. Its a araange marriage and we want to spend some time together.
> 
> Kindly Help


----------



## kisha (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spouse Visa*

Can I file both spouse and visitor visa together??




amaslam said:


> Hi Kisha:
> 
> Please detail what sort of help you are seeking, it is not clear from your post what assistance you are asking for.
> 
> I hear Goa is nice


----------



## Flatflyer13 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spouse visa Australia*



kisha said:


> Can I file both spouse and visitor visa together??


Hi there

You will have to apply for a visitors visa if you intend to move over within a month or immediately, if not, you have time to go onto the Australian immigration website and apply for either an 801 or 802 visa, this will be referred to a case worker and they will require a few documents from you, ie, proof that you are a couple, marriage certificate or just 3 different sworn statements of people that know you and that can confirm that you have stayed together for one year or more. They will then issue you with a PR conditionally until 22 months later when they will do another investigation and you have to do it all again and then you will get a full spouse PR, thereafter, you will have to be in the country for 4 years to apply for Citizenship.

But, if you decide to go with an agent, this is going to cost you an arm and a leg, and it is really very easy to do, and the immigration staff are all helpful and you can approach them personally at any time.

the forms are easy to download from the site, JP's (Justice of Peace) there is a whole lot listed on the site, also any police station.

What you should get ready in the meantime, you do need to do a medical - forms on website, you will need an unabridged birth certificate from your own country, a police clearance from all the countries where you have stayed longer than 3 months (might be a year). 

Do not let anybody put you off, go do it yourself, apply for a visitors visa and go do the ground work yourself. It would be cheaper if you can do the medicals etc outside the country, but then again, if you do it in australia, you have it in your hand and take it by hand to your case worker.

Good luck and do not hesitate to PM me should you need advice - I have walked the route


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We're also applying for a Spouse visa, but we are in very different circunstances as we have been together for 8 years, we have 3 children, etc....

I'm just curious how in cultures where marriages are arranged (rather than people meeting, falling in love, dating and deciding at some point to marry), how do Visas work. Because an arranged marriage is as "real", but you can't have any proof of relationship when you haven't even meet until you get married...

I wonder if the proofs required are different for couples who come from cultures where many marriages are arranged...

Very intesting post, thank you for sharing.

All the best for the new life you are about to start with your husband, hope you are a fantastic match and have a great happy life together!

Busyte


----------



## Flatflyer13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're also applying for a Spouse visa, but we are in very different circunstances as we have been together for 8 years, we have 3 children, etc....
> 
> ...


There would not be any problem with arrange marriages. There is a form for people to fill out. It is like a character witness. You can hand in 2 from your family and 1 from his family or friends. There is no discrimination in that regard. 

Believe me, you are not the only one walking the route.

Feel free to ask as many Questions as you like, you can also send me a PM (Personal message on this forum)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Flatflyer13 said:


> Feel free to ask as many Questions as you like, you can also send me a PM (Personal message on this forum)


Please do not use private messaging unless the question is of a very personal nature. The reason this forum works so well is that people share information so that others can learn from it. 

It also means that you get various opinions since people can only talk from personal experience (there are only a few agents on the forum). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## joelhunt (Oct 15, 2012)

Flatflyer13 said:


> Hi there
> 
> You will have to apply for a visitors visa if you intend to move over within a month or immediately, if not, you have time to go onto the Australian immigration website and apply for either an 801 or 802 visa, this will be referred to a case worker and they will require a few documents from you, ie, proof that you are a couple, marriage certificate or just 3 different sworn statements of people that know you and that can confirm that you have stayed together for one year or more. They will then issue you with a PR conditionally until 22 months later when they will do another investigation and you have to do it all again and then you will get a full spouse PR, thereafter, you will have to be in the country for 4 years to apply for Citizenship.
> 
> ...


Thanks Flatflyer13 for your valuable info. I have a qn: can i bring my wife on visitor visa to australia, when she is in australia, we want to apply for spouse visa 309(onshore) then as the processing time is around 1yr, then apply for bridging visa. so that we can stay together in australia until we 309 is granted. your comments are appreciated.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Thanks Flatflyer13 for your valuable info. I have a qn: can i bring my wife on visitor visa to australia, when she is in australia, we want to apply for spouse visa 309(onshore) then as the processing time is around 1yr, then apply for bridging visa. so that we can stay together in australia until we 309 is granted. your comments are appreciated.


Hey Joelhunt,

You can do that if the tourist visa does not come with a 'No further stay' clause. For applications from high risk countries, this clause is put in and hence the only option is Partner (Offshore) visa.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## joelhunt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Rakesh, 
As you said,'No further stay' clause is applicable for high risk countries-
My wife is in USA with Indian passport. and she wants to apply from USA's australian embassy. Does this reduce the risk of 'No further stay' clause for tourist visa?
Many Thanks,


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Thanks for your reply Rakesh,
> As you said,'No further stay' clause is applicable for high risk countries-
> My wife is in USA with Indian passport. and she wants to apply from USA's australian embassy. Does this reduce the risk of 'No further stay' clause for tourist visa?
> Many Thanks,



Hey joelhunt,

as far as i know, its based on the passport. So an Indian passport would in most cases have the 'no further stay' clause. Don't think applying from US embassy would make a difference.

Experts, please correct my understanding.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Go2Auss (Jul 10, 2018)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey joelhunt,
> 
> as far as i know, its based on the passport. So an Indian passport would in most cases have the 'no further stay' clause. Don't think applying from US embassy would make a difference.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine whoes wife holds an inidan passport but is in USA for work filed her Visitor visa from US. She got a 1 year Visitor visa without any Clause. May be they do give some consideration to the present country/location.


----------

